# Il Napoli vicino a Valdifiori: Lunedì appuntamento decisivo



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Nicolò Schira della Gazzetta dello Sport, il Napoli sta accelerando per Mirko Valdifiori, centrocampista richiesto dal neo allenatore Maurizio Sarri. Per il giocatore è pronto un contratto di 4 anni ad 800mila euro a stagione. Lunedì appuntamento tra Napoli ed Empoli per provare a mettere nero su bianco.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

Madonna. Questi stanno realizzando i nostri peggiori incubi...


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

RIP Napoli


----------



## Principe (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna. Questi stanno realizzando i nostri peggiori incubi...


È proprio una questione di progetto , Napoli e Roma non vinceranno mai nulla neanche tra 100 anni.


----------



## Serginho (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Napoli quest'anno prenderà il nostro posto e spero ci rimarrà a lungo


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

Hanno svoltato verso la mediocrità. A questo punto Higuain andrà via al 100%. E magari al posto dell'argentino prenderanno Immobile...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2015)

Solo con Maradona il Napoli poteva vincere qualcosa.

Ma come ha fatto a vincere uno scudetto da solo negli anni 80 in serie A? Misteri


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Nicolò Schira della Gazzetta dello Sport, il Napoli sta accelerando per Mirko Valdifiori, centrocampista richiesto dal neo allenatore Maurizio Sarri. Per il giocatore è pronto un contratto di 4 anni ad 800mila euro a stagione. Lunedì appuntamento tra Napoli ed Empoli per provare a mettere nero su bianco.



babba bia. 
tra sarri e valdifiori è una ridimensionata bella grossa. 
l'addio di higuain credo sia sicuro, vediamo il resto del mercato che faranno. 

per noi è un'avversaria in meno nelle zone alte, meglio così.


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2015)

Ridimensionamento in atto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2015)

Godo, gli sta succedendo quello che temevamo per noi: Sarri, provincializzazione, Valdifiori... l'anno prossimo gli dobbiamo dare 20 punti, non voglio scuse.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Godo, gli sta succedendo quello che temevamo per noi: Sarri, provincializzazione, Valdifiori... l'anno prossimo gli dobbiamo dare 20 punti, non voglio scuse.



allora faranno anche loro l'ital-napoli.  
la scugnizzeria di de laurentiis


----------



## 666psycho (13 Giugno 2015)

Dio esiste! Vai Napoli pigliati Valdifiori, Astori, Kucka, e tutti i mediocri che ci accostano! se vuoi ti regaliamo anche Muntari e Bonera!


----------



## Brain84 (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hanno svoltato verso la mediocrità. A questo punto Higuain andrà via al 100%. E magari al posto dell'argentino prenderanno Immobile...



Lo prenderei io l'Argentino!
Godo come un riccio. Noi stiamo facendo un mercato illegale e loro si stanno distruggendo. Le cose iniziano a tornare al loro ordine.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2015)

Ah, hanno anche preso il Ds del Carpi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> allora faranno anche loro l'ital-napoli.
> la scugnizzeria di de laurentiis


Valdifiori, Gargano, Lopez e Hamsik a supporto di Pucciarelli e Duvan Zapata. Lotta per la salvezza


----------



## Djici (13 Giugno 2015)

Vado controcorrente. Valdifiori non e scarso.
Non dico che sia da top europeo ma in questa serie A ha dimostrato di essere uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo (e vero che giocava in una piccola realta con automatismi...).
Giusto che abbia una possibilita di giocare in una piazza piu importante.

Non ho letto le cifre per l'acquisto ma di sicuro non e che hanno dovuto vendere Higuain per pagarlo... inoltre prende un ingaggio MOLTO BASSO.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

Questi stanno realizzando i nostri peggiori incubi!

ItalNapoili, Sarri, cessione dei campioni.


----------



## Mou (13 Giugno 2015)

Ce li vedo Higuain e Callejon a rimanere a Napoli per fare l'Europa League.  De Laurentiis non ha saputo organizzarsi per rimanere stabilmente tra le prime tre d'Italia, invece che andare avanti il Napoli è tornato indietro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Nicolò Schira della Gazzetta dello Sport, il Napoli sta accelerando per Mirko Valdifiori, centrocampista richiesto dal neo allenatore Maurizio Sarri. Per il giocatore è pronto un contratto di 4 anni ad 800mila euro a stagione. Lunedì appuntamento tra Napoli ed Empoli per provare a mettere nero su bianco.



Il Gaetano D'Agostino del 2015.
P.S. ADL è impazzito. Se penso che potevamo esserci noi in questa situazione....


----------



## miticotoro (13 Giugno 2015)

va a napoli per prendere 800 mila euro, fosse venuto al milan quanto avrebbe preso? a 800 se non va bene, puoi sempre venderlo o dare in prestito. diverso se gli paghi un paio di milioni all'anno. Poi non è detto che sia un titolare .....
A volte non vi capisco ......


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> *Ce li vedo Higuain e Callejon a rimanere a Napoli per fare l'Europa League.*  De Laurentiis non ha saputo organizzarsi per rimanere stabilmente tra le prime tre d'Italia, invece che andare avanti il Napoli è tornato indietro.




Un aspetto importante: Giocatori di questo calibro, come reagiscono a cio che sta accadendo a Napoli? Higuain gia ultima stagione con la teste sembrava spesso altrove....Mi sa che quest anno se iniziano male finiranno persino peggio


----------



## Renegade (13 Giugno 2015)

La verità è che il Napoli ha fallito tutto perché De Laurentiis non ha voluto spendere. Avesse preso Mascherano ed un altro centrocampista di livello, non solo avrebbe passato i preliminari ma forse avrebbe pure fatto il salto di qualità. Ci si lamentava degli eccessivi costi, ma ora le perdite per il mancato ingresso in CL per due anni di fila superano di gran lunga quelle degli eventuali acquisti di due centrocampisti Top. Più si spende meno si spende. Se non si spende ecco i risultati.

Comunque Valdifiiori topperà alla grande: uno dei peggiori centrocampisti italiani mai esistiti, pompato mediaticamente.


----------



## Mou (13 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La verità è che il Napoli ha fallito tutto perché De Laurentiis non ha voluto spendere. Avesse preso Mascherano ed un altro centrocampista di livello, non solo avrebbe passato i preliminari ma forse avrebbe pure fatto il salto di qualità. Ci si lamentava degli eccessivi costi, ma ora le perdite per il mancato ingresso in CL per due anni di fila superano di gran lunga quelle degli eventuali acquisti di due centrocampisti Top. Più si spende meno si spende. Se non si spende ecco i risultati.
> 
> Comunque Valdifiiori topperà alla grande: uno dei peggiori centrocampisti italiani mai esistiti, pompato mediaticamente.



Ma anche l'assunzione di Sarri è eclatante, un allenatore totalmente spinto dai media. TV e stampa gli hanno confezionato addosso la nomea di "allenatore bravo coi giovani che fa giocare bene la squadra", quando in verità è solo un onesto mestierante da bassa classifica. Usando lo stesso metro Cagni sarebbe dovuto essere accostato al Real Madrid.
Sul Napoli... Pesca uomini mediocri, ormai mi sembra chiaro che l'obiettivo di De Laurentiis sia quello di vivacchiare e guadagnare il più possibile.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Incredibile sliding doors, fino ad mese fa noi senza ambizioni pronti a prendere Sarri e Valdifiori, il Napoli ambizioso vincere una coppa e prendere Sinisa. Ora invece è avvenuto tutto il contrario, il mondo sembra esser tornato alla normalità.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La verità è che il Napoli ha fallito tutto perché De Laurentiis non ha voluto spendere. Avesse preso Mascherano ed un altro centrocampista di livello, non solo avrebbe passato i preliminari ma forse avrebbe pure fatto il salto di qualità. Ci si lamentava degli eccessivi costi, ma ora le perdite per il mancato ingresso in CL per due anni di fila superano di gran lunga quelle degli eventuali acquisti di due centrocampisti Top. Più si spende meno si spende. Se non si spende ecco i risultati.
> 
> Comunque Valdifiiori topperà alla grande: uno dei peggiori centrocampisti italiani mai esistiti, pompato mediaticamente.





Mou ha scritto:


> Ma anche l'assunzione di Sarri è eclatante, un allenatore totalmente spinto dai media. TV e stampa gli hanno confezionato addosso la nomea di "allenatore bravo coi giovani che fa giocare bene la squadra", quando in verità è solo un onesto mestierante da bassa classifica. Usando lo stesso metro Cagni sarebbe dovuto essere accostato al Real Madrid.
> Sul Napoli... Pesca uomini mediocri, ormai mi sembra chiaro che l'obiettivo di De Laurentiis sia quello di vivacchiare e guadagnare il più possibile.


Domanda da un milione di dollari: Chievo 14esimo, Empoli 15esimo, 43 punti a 42, Maran ignorato da tutti, Sarri esaltato, perché?


----------



## Mou (13 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Domanda da un milione di dollari: Chievo 14esimo, Empoli 15esimo, 43 punti a 42, Maran ignorato da tutti, Sarri esaltato, perché?



È il potere dei media, capaci di costruire e distruggere carriere a proprio piacimento. Io davvero rimango basito, Sarri è stato fatto passare per un grande allenatore quando non ha fatto né più né meno di quanto gli si chiedeva.
Secondo me si basa tutto sul fatto che "viene dl basso", è un tipo verace e gli addetti ai lavori ci sguazzano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> È il potere dei media, capaci di costruire e distruggere carriere a proprio piacimento. Io davvero rimango basito, Sarri è stato fatto passare per un grande allenatore quando non ha fatto né più né meno di quanto gli si chiedeva.


La domanda resta la stessa, perché? Non come.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Domanda da un milione di dollari: Chievo 14esimo, Empoli 15esimo, 43 punti a 42, Maran ignorato da tutti, Sarri esaltato, perché?



Diciamo che Sarri nel giro di qualche anno era riuscito a costruire un impianto che sapeva giocare a memoria e divertire, era elogiato sopratutto per questo. Il Chievo non è più una novità, ricordi i primi anni quand'era definito il Chievo dei miracoli? Del Neri un genio? Tantissimi giocatori usciti da li perchè definiti di talento? 

Il Chievo (io ho avuto la fortuna di poterli vedere da vicino un weekend) lavorano alla grandissima, hanno risorse non da serie A eppure un'organizzazione che gli consente di salvarsi (tranne qualche raro caso) in tutta serenità ogni anno. 

L'Empoli il prossimo anno sarà serio candidato alla retrocessione, hanno perso il condottiero, quello che era riuscito a far girare tutto a mille. Allo stesso tempo sono convinto lo stesso Sarri fuori dal suo habitat farà disastri.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Domanda da un milione di dollari: Chievo 14esimo, Empoli 15esimo, 43 punti a 42, Maran ignorato da tutti, Sarri esaltato, perché?



Perche il gioco del Chievo non esiste, e una schifezza totale. 

Il Empoli perlomeno ha fatto vedere qualcosa di interessante dal punto di vista del gioco, dal organizzazione corale nella manovra della squadra, anche le palle ferme studiate e usate in gran maniera. E tutto cio lanciando diversi giovani. Sarri ha fatto bene, spesso giocando in modo propositivo. Il Chievo e la definizione del anti-calcio dal punto di vista del gioco.


----------



## Mou (13 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La domanda resta la stessa, perché? Non come.



Sì poi ho modificato sopra per provare a risponderti.
Secondo me i media hanno fiutato la "storia", Sarri è un uomo verace affacciatosi sul grande calcio molto tardi dopo una vita in provincia, quindi in controtendenza rispetto a questi allenatori giovani che arrivano subito sulle panchine delle big (Inzaghi, Ferrara, Stramaccioni...).
Lui è un po' l'antieroe popolare, un allenatore poco elegante che però nell'immaginario collettivo fa giocare benissimo la propria squadra. È un po' come Mazzarri, che ora presso i media è caduto in disgrazia quando si è visto che le big non sono cosa per lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che Sarri nel giro di qualche anno era riuscito a costruire un impianto che sapeva giocare a memoria e divertire, era elogiato sopratutto per questo. Il Chievo non è più una novità, ricordi i primi anni quand'era definito il Chievo dei miracoli? Del Neri un genio? Tantissimi giocatori usciti da li perchè definiti di talento?
> 
> Il Chievo (io ho avuto la fortuna di poterli vedere da vicino un weekend) lavorano alla grandissima, hanno risorse non da serie A eppure un'organizzazione che gli consente di salvarsi (tranne qualche raro caso) in tutta serenità ogni anno.
> 
> L'Empoli il prossimo anno sarà serio candidato alla retrocessione, hanno perso il condottiero, quello che era riuscito a far girare tutto a mille. Allo stesso tempo sono convinto lo stesso Sarri fuori dal suo habitat farà disastri.


Ok la novità ma perché l'Empoli avrebbe rappresentato la novità? Novità di cosa? È soltanto una squadra come un'altra che è riuscita a salire in A. Novità per il gioco? Io tutto questo gioco non l'ho visto o meglio, è stato un gioco adatto alla bassa classifica, anche abbastanza ripetitivo, cioè palla che passa per i piedi di Valdifiori, il quale verticalizza e poi davanti succede qualcosa con Maccarone e Pucciarelli.
Certo, sicuramente la squadra più organizzata rispetto al resto della bassa classifica, infatti si è salvata abbastanza serenamente ma nulla di più.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Perche il gioco del Chievo non esiste, e una schifezza totale.
> 
> Il Empoli perlomeno ha fatto vedere qualcosa di interessante dal punto di vista del gioco, dal organizzazione corale nella manovra della squadra, anche le palle ferme studiate e usate in gran maniera. E tutto cio lanciando diversi giovani. Sarri ha fatto bene, spesso giocando in modo propositivo. Il Chievo e la definizione del anti-calcio dal punto di vista del gioco.


Il Chievo è la squadra catenacciara per definizione ma l'Empoli ha espresso un gioco adatto per salvarsi senza troppi problemi, non mi venite dire che Sarri è un grande tattico.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Chievo è la squadra catenacciara per definizione ma l'Empoli ha espresso un gioco adatto per salvarsi senza troppi problemi, non mi venite dire che Sarri è un grande tattico.



Non dico quello, ma oggetivamente non e che ci siano tanto allenatori promettenti in Serie A-Quelli buoni sono fissi nelle loro squadre e le altre maggiormente optano per'l usato sicuro.
Normalmente Sarri dopo aver fatto veramente bene in una realta di bassa classifica dovrebbe fare il salto in una squadra tipo Sampdoria/Fiorentina per vedere come fa li, poi potrebbe fare il grande salto. Lui invece lo fa subito. Credo proprio per mancanza di alternative. Quali allenatori italiani o di Serie A ti vengono in mente come alternative? C'era Mihajlovic che e finito da noi, Montella con la situazione casinaria nella Fiorentina. Gli altri non mi convincono minimamente. 

Certo che Sarri e una scomessa, ma e forse l'unica scomessa che vale la pena di provare. Di Francesco non mi convince minimamente e il resto ha gia dimostrato di essere adatto solo ad un certo livello.


Di Prandelli e Spalletti non voglio nemmeno parlare...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non dico quello, ma oggetivamente non e che ci siano tanto allenatori promettenti in Serie A-Quelli buoni sono fissi nelle loro squadre e le altre maggiormente optano per'l usato sicuro.
> Normalmente Sarri dopo aver fatto veramente bene in una realta di bassa classifica dovrebbe fare il salto in una squadra tipo Sampdoria/Fiorentina per vedere come fa li, poi potrebbe fare il grande salto. Lui invece lo fa subito. Credo proprio per mancanza di alternative. Quali allenatori italiani o di Serie A ti vengono in mente come alternative? C'era Mihajlovic che e finito da noi, Montella con la situazione casinaria nella Fiorentina. Gli altri non mi convincono minimamente.
> 
> Certo che Sarri e una scomessa, ma e forse l'unica scomessa che vale la pena di provare. Di Francesco non mi convince minimamente e il resto ha gia dimostrato di essere adatto solo ad un certo livello.
> ...


Se ti vuoi ridimensiore allora va bene Sarri, ma se vuoi fare il salto di qualità, tu Aurelio De Laurentiis, devi prendere Klopp.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Godo: il loro ridimensionamento è ormai avviato. Dobbiamo dargli 40 punti di distacco.


----------

